
DARPA Wants System to Sift Events/Media and Identify Connections/Narratives - giardini
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/07/darpa-wants-to-build-an-ai-to-find-the-patterns-hidden-in-global-chaos/
======
giardini
Problem is DARPA already did this decades ago: the work of Roger C. Schank,
Robert Abelson et al was supported by then-ARPA and resulted in many works.
The most commonly cited is the book "Scripts, Plans, Goals and Understanding".

The recent DARPA release would make one think that DARPA and the US military
had no institutional memory. There are many military intelligence systems
based on Schank et al's work that have been in the field for decades. Much of
the work was justified by the "war on terror".

It is ironically as if DARPA were trying to find a way to release knowledge
about AI that the government already possesses and has used (albeit primarily
for clandestine purposes) for decades. That is, a "parallel construction" for
part of the history of AI. I don't know why this would be required however
so....

Another possibility is that DARPA _indeed_ has no memory and that the left
hand (DARPA staff writing the DARPA proposals) has no knowledge of the right
hand (previous DARPA staff, publications and history of earlier completed and
implemented AI systems).

